# Trolling trip around the Nipple, 131 hole, Wednesday 8/12/09



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Will be heading out to the Nipple, 131 area Wednesday morning. I need a couple people willing to chip in for gas for a day trolling. It will be $75 a person and whatever you need to eat or drink. I have all the gear and lures we will need. We may do a little bottom fishing on the way in, just depends on how the day goes. I would prefer someone with some bluewater experience, but not a requirement. Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks

Scott Traynom

28 Mako with twin 225 Suzuki four strokes


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck man, good of you to offer, if I were down I would take you up on that.:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be out there tommorow as well. Maybe we will run into eachother.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

> *true-king (8/11/2009)*We will be out there tommorow as well. Maybe we will run into eachother.


will be on CH 68 if I go... My boat's name is "Whitecap"


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

pm sent


----------

